# CR DeathMatch: DR, High ISO, Big MP, SoNikFuji, EVILs, IS, USM vs. STM, etc.



## mackguyver (Jun 9, 2014)

With all of the flame wars of late, I think we should have one thread to battle it all out for ultimate CR forum superiority. There's only two rules - try to back up what you say with evidence or examples, and nothing so bad that you get the thread locked... I'll start things off:

1. Are 18 Megapixels enough?

2. Why do we need more than 12 stops of DR?

3. What ISO setting will we need to take pictures on a new moon night? Do we really need anything better than the 1D X / 6D?

4. When will mirrorless camera take over? Bonus: When will they pass the Turing test???

5. Assuming Sony, Nikon, or Fuji had the same lens selection as Canon, and money was no issue, would you switch? Why?

6. Is IS necessary on wide angle lenses? Do you even use IS on your lenses?

7. What's better, USM or STM?

8. Should DSLRs have video or is just a waste of R&D & money?

9. Is DxOMark THE authority on lens and sensor measurements?


----------



## Random Orbits (Jun 9, 2014)

How much popcorn did you make this time?


----------



## dstppy (Jun 9, 2014)

I'll chime up and start by taking issue with things being all that bad ;D

A few notable trolls from 1/2 years back have gone away . . . neuro's gotten a little snarkier (but that's usually snarkier, especially when graphs are involved).

Hrm; maybe I'm getting better at ignoring things that say "DxOMark" :-X


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 9, 2014)

dstppy, I'm sorry if I came off being negative, I don't think things are that bad, and it's been fun to watch (lots of popcorn popping...). I forgot DxOMark, will have to fix that ;D


----------



## dstppy (Jun 9, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> dstppy, I'm sorry if I came off being negative, I don't think things are that bad, and it's been fun to watch (lots of popcorn popping...). I forgot DxO, will have to fix that ;D



No, I got you were being funny (it is). I was maybe too subtle in disagreeing right away not strongly enough ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 9, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> 1. Are 18 Megapixels enough?


Yes. Or no. It depends on your intended output, and how much you need to crop.



mackguyver said:


> 2. Why do we need more than 12 stops of DR?


Because Mikael says so. Because Sony and Nikon have it. The real question is how much more than 12 stops. The answer to that looks an awful lot like the lemniscate of Bernoulli. 



mackguyver said:


> 3. What ISO setting will we need to take pictures on a new moon night? Do we really need anything better than the 1D X / 6D?


Doesn't matter. I want to take pictures in complete darkness. No moon. No stars. In a cave. With the lens cap on. Thank goodness I always bring a flash.



mackguyver said:


> 4. When will mirrorless camera take over? Bonus: When will they pass the Turing test???


Never. Before they can take over, much less demonstrate human intelligence, we'll have long since had wireless data chips hardwired to our cerebral cortices, and be able to save mental images directly to external bubble drives.



mackguyver said:


> 5. Assuming Sony, Nikon, or Fuji had the same lens selection as Canon, and money was no issue, would you switch? Why?


Switch? No, if money was no issue I'd just own all of them. Phase One, Hasselblad, and Pentax MF, too.



mackguyver said:


> 6. Is IS necessary on wide angle lenses? Do you even use IS on your lenses?


Yes, and yes. Not sure VR or OS are needed, though, at least on the lenses I own.



mackguyver said:


> 7. What's better, USM or STM?


Micromotor arc form drive. I want to hear the gears turn so I know the focus is working.



mackguyver said:


> 8. Should DSLRs have video or is just a waste of R&D & money?


Yes, they should have video. I don't use it, but what the heck, throw it in.



mackguyver said:


> 9. Is DxOMark THE authority on lens and sensor measurements?


Yes. Except whey they're wrong.




mackguyver said:


> There's only two rules - try to back up what you say with evidence or examples, and nothing so bad that you get the thread locked...



Almost forgot about Da Rulez. 

Rule 1: I've given evidence and examples. They're all in my 13173-and-counting posts. This may help.

Rule 2: This thread will undoubedly fall victim to one of the classic blunders! The most famous of which is "never get involved in a land war in Asia," but only slightly less well-known is this: "Never quote _The Princess Bride_ in a CR Forum thread, it's a sure way to get a thread locked."


----------



## lion rock (Jun 9, 2014)

Must be a very slow Monday at the office, :.
_quote Dr Neuro: " ... No, if money was no issue I'd just own all of them. Phase One, Hasselblad, and Pentax MF, too."_ I like!
On IS: May be it should combine Sony's in-camera stabilization with Canon's IS. People with tremors may be able to use such combination to take tack sharp hand held long exposure photos. 
-r


----------



## Famateur (Jun 9, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Rule 2: This thread will undoubedly fall victim to one of the classic blunders! The most famous of which is "never get involved in a land war in Asia," but only slightly less well-known is this: "Never quote _The Princess Bride_ in a CR Forum thread, it's a sure way to get a thread locked."



LOL...I clearly can't choose the thread in front of me!







...but I will anyway. 


#1: Yes, for now. In the long run, I'd love to see as many pixels as possible as long as:

[list type=decimal]
[*]It does not take us backward in low-light performance
[*]Processing power and storage capacities increase to accommodate it
[*]Price for said power and space are reasonably affordable
[/list]

#2: Most of the time we don't. It would be nice, though, some day, to only rarely hit the technical limitations of exposure for a scene so more creativity can go into composition than exposure.

#3: No idea, as I've never taken any shots of the moon that are worthwhile.  As for 1DX/6D, I'd love to even have them, so I don't ever think about wanting anything better!

#4: They'll take over when auto-focus can produce the accuracy and frame rates as the slapping mirror and dedicated AF sensor, and when electronic viewfinders meet the capabilities of optical viewfinders, and when battery life can keep up (or battery prices come down significantly), and when sales of DSLRs decline enough in favor of whatever mirrorless options are on the market, and... It will be a pretty good long time. My guess is no sooner than five years, and probably much, MUCH longer than that (at least professionally), depending on the rate of technological advancement. For consumers, probably much sooner than professionals...

#5: Nope. If money was no issue, I'd have the 1DX, 5DIII and a bevy of lenses that would make me happier than a pig in poo. Besides, I like the Canon menus and ergos...

#6: I love IS on the lenses I have, so why not have it in all of them?  For those who shoot video, IS in wide lenses would probably be nice.

#7: Uh... I guess it depends on what's being captured. Photos? Probably USM. Video? Possibly STM...

#8: Yes. If it can be done, why not? I'd rather ignore a feature that I have and don't need than, even once, wish it was there to use but not have it.

#9: I've never actually looked at anything at DxOMark in any detail. The banter about it on this forum, however, has brought me much entertainment. 

Oh crap -- the rules! 

I don't have anything to back up my opinions. Damn. Oh well -- if any of my opinions match Neuro's, can we just use his citations and evidence? ;D


----------



## ishdakuteb (Jun 9, 2014)

1. Are 18 Megapixels enough?
Ans: I would say "YES", but no objection if < 25...

2. Why do we need more than 12 stops of DR?
Ans: See all of the following
a. Lanscape photographers wants,
b. More capability has always been prefered as nice to have,
c. Recover wrong exposure images... (Note: Wrong exposure means image is different from expectation.)

3. What ISO setting will we need to take pictures on a new moon night? Do we really need anything better than the 1D X / 6D?
Ans: Have not been shooting moon before, but guess s16 rule is probabaly fine ISO-100 | f/16 | 1/100

4. When will mirrorless camera take over? Bonus: When will they pass the Turing test???
Ans: I do not know, but I do not like EVF, not fun and not challenge.

5. Assuming Sony, Nikon, or Fuji had the same lens selection as Canon, and money was no issue, would you switch? Why?
Ans: Not swiching but buy more (Note: Money was no issue) Nikon and Fuji only, Sony... Forget it...

6. Is IS necessary on wide angle lenses? Do you even use IS on your lenses?
Ans: Umm... See 2(b) 

7. What's better, USM or STM?
Ans: Ooops, I do not know. All I know is STM is best for DPAF and benefit in live view only...

Note: I do not use live view. If I fail to take a picture, that is my fault and I need to learn more...

8. Should DSLRs have video or is just a waste of R&D & money?
Ans: Videographers will hunt me out if I am trying to answer this question LOL...

9. Is DxOMark THE authority on lens and sensor measurements?
Ans: Fun to read, but not to trust since involving with business. Never trust business people unless I have to

Note: I was raised in a business family 

Regarding question number 4, mirrorless with EVF. I understand why people who use EVF shooting outside. It is simply because of sun bright. How about in door? Why don't they use liveview? It is bigger, brighter (might be), etc... Afaid to be called as point and shoot camera? LOL

Well, I have seen number of people do things kinda like this... Anyways, mirrorless is fun to play around with and have, but I will not trade my OVF for EVF unless I have both capability like Fujifilm, am able to select my focus in the crowd quick and precise...

Now, Canon please let me see 7D Mark II. I am fine with just seeing how it look like, been waiting so long...


----------



## AvTvM (Jun 9, 2014)

Video in DSLRs was a really stupid idea all along and it still is a really stupid idea to put video into a mirrorslapper. 
Video in mirrorless cameras is structurally not as bad an idea.
Video should nevertheless still cost significant extra money. 
If for no other reason than this one: moving images should always be more expensive than stills images. 
an extra feature.
Canon should clearly split its stills camera line (EOS] from Video + Cinema cameras [C-###] - at all levels, not only at the top end. 
Seriously.


----------



## Orangutan (Jun 9, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Never



You keep using that word...


----------



## Sella174 (Jun 9, 2014)

EF-S primes ... so that the 100D makes sense.

In camera games, including ScummVM ... for those boring conferences.

A true B&W sensor (in the 70D) ... each photosite is an actual pixel.


----------



## dafrank (Jun 9, 2014)

Almost forgot about Da Rulez. 

Rule 1: I've given evidence and examples. They're all in my 13173-and-counting posts. This may help.

Rule 2: This thread will undoubedly fall victim to one of the classic blunders! The most famous of which is "never get involved in a land war in Asia," but only slightly less well-known is this: "Never quote _The Princess Bride_ in a CR Forum thread, it's a sure way to get a thread locked."
[/quote]

First of all, it is *inconceivable* that you have posted so much, usually so well, and truly, you have a dizzying intellect, yet you have still never gone up against a Sicilian when death was on the line, to prove just that point.

My name is David Franklin, prepare to reply, if you wish.


----------



## tron (Jun 9, 2014)

As usual the answers are highly subjective.
I can answer only for myself:



mackguyver said:


> 1. Are 18 Megapixels enough?


YES! I prefer to see them improve DR and low noise


mackguyver said:


> 2. Why do we need more than 12 stops of DR?


So as to try to come as close to our eyes (Perfect for landscapes.)


mackguyver said:


> 3. What ISO setting will we need to take pictures on a new moon night? Do we really need anything better than the 1D X / 6D?


I do for shooting landscape astrophotography. Can I have 1M ISO so as to have a super clean (10-100K)? 


mackguyver said:


> 4. When will mirrorless camera take over? Bonus: When will they pass the Turing test???


Probably never, or, in 4 ,5 decades. Who knows, who cares


mackguyver said:


> 5. Assuming Sony, Nikon, or Fuji had the same lens selection as Canon, and money was no issue, would you switch? Why?


No I would not


mackguyver said:


> 6. Is IS necessary on wide angle lenses? Do you even use IS on your lenses?


It is a welcome addition. I use it when I have it.


mackguyver said:


> 7. What's better, USM or STM?


I do not care about video so USM I guess


mackguyver said:


> 8. Should DSLRs have video or is just a waste of R&D & money?


They can have but it should not be the predominant feature. 


mackguyver said:


> 9. Is DxOMark THE authority on lens and sensor measurements?


NO WAY!


----------



## unfocused (Jun 9, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> 1. Are 18 Megapixels enough?
> 
> 2. Why do we need more than 12 stops of DR?
> 
> ...



I'll play. Let's get ready to rumble.

1) For full frame -- Yes; For crop -- No;

2) We don't. We only need 11 (Zone 0 through Zone 10). 

3) I've got better things to do at night. 5DIII is more than sufficient

4) When (your choice): Hell freezes over, pigs fly, Geese lay golden eggs

5) No. Although if money were no issue, I'd consider a future version of the XPro just because it's cool looking.

6) Necessary? No. But I still want it; Yes, it's the best lens technology ever.

7) LSD

8 ) Sure. If they can sucker those video people into helping pay for my still camera, I'm all for it.

9) If you have to measure your lens or sensor then you aren't using it right. At least, that's what she said.


----------



## traingineer (Jun 10, 2014)

1: No, it's not enough pixels for us pixel peepers

2: To eliminate all shadows and highlights

3: ISO 1, to get 0% noise and 100% full DR

4: Mirror less has existed long before DSLRs, it's a brain with 2 eyes connected to a bunch of bones and flesh, the only problem is that it's IQ is the worst.

5: Anything is better than Canon

6: Yes in fact, all lenses must have 2 IS modes, 1 to stabilise your movements and another to stabilise your subject

7: USTM, makes no sound and is 333% more accurate than manual focus

8: the moment the DSLR turns on, it must take a video at 30fps or faster, it can't stop. A DSLR is meant to capture the moment, and that moment is everything

9: *D*x*O* know more about cameras than any camera manufacturer

If only the _mighty_ *D*x*O* can make a real camera, sadly, we're stuck with all these "businesses" making things they call cameras.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 10, 2014)

I think you need to stop smoking whatever it is you were smoking and step away from the keyboard....


----------



## traingineer (Jun 10, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> I think you need to stop smoking whatever it is you were smoking and step away from the keyboard....



I think I'm too young to smoke anything.  But you have to agree, *D*x*O* is amazing... At being an excellent tool to start a war.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 10, 2014)

I have some cash put away for a new camera or 100-400mm lens, but no camera, no matter which brand seems interesting enough for me to buy it either to replace my 5D MK III, or as a 2nd camera.
Our local camera store is a fair sized one and has pretty much all of the pro and enthusiast bodies, so I go in every 4-6 weeks to see the new models. To tell the truth, I find them boring, or special purpose cameras that are good at specific things, but not for all around photography.

I bought a D800 when they first came out, and for specific high DR low ISO situations, it was fantastic, otherwise, just another camera. The Nikon lens situation was pretty grim at the time. Now, there are third party lenses plus a few Nikon lenses that are getting pretty good, but I'm still waiting for something exciting.

I think that I'm pretty burned out on all the camera hype. I am planning to check out the new Sony RX100 Mk III when it arrives, but it is limited to certain special used as well. For some, it will be supurb, but not for a travel or vacation camera where you need more than 70mm. Its also crippled for portraits.


----------



## ahab1372 (Jun 10, 2014)

2 pages in, and sanity already went down the cliff


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jun 10, 2014)

1. Are 18 Megapixels enough?
Yes

2. Why do we need more than 12 stops of DR?
Because developers in some companies have created them and they need to eat

3. What ISO setting will we need to take pictures on a new moon night? Do we really need anything better than the 1D X / 6D?
As long as I have my tripod it doesn't matter. You mean like a Nikon FF, heck yeah!

4. When will mirrorless camera take over? Bonus: When will they pass the Turing test???
Just because they are E.V.I.L. you assume they will take over? No, John will save the day (or Jon, if he is not shooting stars or some vegetation)

5. Assuming Sony, Nikon, or Fuji had the same lens selection as Canon, and money was no issue, would you switch? Why?
Yes. Every day. Because I could.

6. Is IS necessary on wide angle lenses? Do you even use IS on your lenses?
Isis? Who is Isis? What is she doing on a wide angle lens?

7. What's better, USM or STM?
SWM.

8. Should DSLRs have video or is just a waste of R&D & money?
A waste, especially considering videographers don't pay for the cameras, they just shoplift them.

9. Is DxOMark THE authority on lens and sensor measurements?
[/quote]
A self-proclaimed one, FWIW.


----------



## Max ☢ (Jun 10, 2014)

That's a very interesting thread and I guess that just a few of the OP's questions will be enough to start a flame war ;D. Nevertheless, I'll weigh in with my personnal opinions and views of things based on my experience.

1. Are 18 Megapixels enough?
Unless you plan on printing poster-sized formats, I think 18 MP is plenty enough. Of course, if cropping is part of your daily processing workflow (not my case), then more MP is certainly desirable to start with but this won't necessarily translate into a higher resolution of the end-product since the lens/sensor/dataprocessing have also to be factored in.

2. Why do we need more than 12 stops of DR?
to improve the rendition of the final images, especially at high iso (>6400) where there's definitely room for improvements.

3. What ISO setting will we need to take pictures on a new moon night?  
with a tripod, 100 in enough. without a tripod, I'd like a clean 409600 or more please ;D

4. When will mirrorless camera take over?
Seeing the latest progress from Fuji and Sony (improved AF and EVF), my guess is that we'll see the tipping point within five years or less. My feeling is that the "biggest change in Canon's history" being rumored here and there is in fact a complete (fast or gradual) change of the company's DSLR's lineup into a mirrorless platform (DPAF sensor anyone?), possibly with new dedicated pro-grade lenses adapted to the new platform - a bit like what Fuji has been doing for the past two years with their X platform, except with a far less retro design, with FF sensors and with products adressing pro needs.

5. Assuming Sony, Nikon, or Fuji had the same lens selection as Canon, and money was no issue, would you switch? Why?
If canon does not come up with a good mirrorless platform (i.e. pro-grade equipment) before 2015, then I'll definitely make the switch to Fuji. I already ordered their X-T1 with a XF 10-24/4 OIS lens for evaluation. Color rendering, high ISO performances, image quality, JPEG engine and EVF specs look all really excellent on the various reviews out there, and this combo has only 68% of the weight of my 6D+17-40L (850g versus 1255g) while providing an even wider field of view (Fuji's APS-C has a crop factor of 1.5, giving a 135 FoV equivalent of 15-35mm for the XF10-24/4) and image stabilization. 

My need for extreme ISO performances and paper-thin DoF is limited, so I don't have a problem going back to the APS-C format. This transition will also reduce considerably the weight and size of dedicated lenses, which is important for me as I like having my photo equiment at hand as often as possible while not compromizing on performances. Since the best camera is certainly the one you have at any given moment, and I am sure I'll have the Fuji at hand more often than my bulky Canon combo whenever an interesting scene presents itself, I thus sense that Fuji has a more interesting value proposition with their X system than Canon with their EF-S or EF-M.
Moreover, I don't do sport or BIF, so I have no need for a cutting-edge AF. I also see that Fuji has some really awesome XF primes, like the 56/1.2, and I really like their lens roadmap (see here), which at least gives some perspectives for the future as opposed to Canon's opaque communication. What's more? Some of their lenses will be weather sealed (like the X-T1 body) and all XF have really excellent optical performance and mechanical constuction/finish, which cannot be said of all EF-S and EF-M lenses from canon. Finally, the EVF truely opens up a new world of flexibility compared to OVF (focus peeking, image rendition preview and live histogram...), especially for low-light and infrared works.

I think it is about time Canon step up their game in the mirrorless domain, and they do have the technology and R&D power to blow the competition out of the water if they wanted it, so there really is no excuse. If my experience with the X-T1 comes out positive and if I see that at Photokina Canon still puts most of its efforts and ressources on video-making mirrorslappers, then I'll start selling my L lenses (and eventually my 6D) to finance my gradual transition to Fuji's X platform. I think that I will end-up following this path anyway because Canon, being a large corporation (slow decision making process, choice for low-risk strategies) and already holding the #1 market spot, has no real incentive to push mirrorless innovation the way Fuji or Sony does...

6. Is IS necessary on wide angle lenses? Do you even use IS on your lenses?
I think so as this enables lower shutter speeds (for water smoothing or lower ISO setting) without having to carry a tripod around. And yes, I always use IS on lenses provided with this feature as I don't like carrying a tripod around.

7. What's better, USM or STM?
I don't do video, so I don't care.

8. Should DSLRs have video or is just a waste of R&D & money?
I see video as a nice, but not necessary addition to DSLR functionalities.

9. Is DxOMark THE authority on lens and sensor measurements?
In my view DxOMark is by no mean THE authority in lens/sensor measurements; their scoring system is way too unclear (to the point that I don't trust it) but I do like the possibility of comparing different lens+camera and sensor parameters.


----------



## rs (Jun 10, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> 2. Why do we need more than 12 stops of DR?



So our cameras can finally capture the dynamic range our monitors and prints can output. Oh, hold on


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 10, 2014)

The carnage is well, not exactly the bloodsport fight to the death I thought it would be , but everyone's posts are either well-thought-out or really funny! I think rs' comment about monitors and prints should be the final post in every DR discussion, though I have seen some monitors with claim 1:2,500,000 _dynamic _contrast ratios, which must be like 1,000 stops of DR . I'll have to take a closer look at the rest of your posts later today.


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 10, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> With all of the flame wars of late, I think we should have one thread to battle it all out for ultimate CR forum superiority. There's only two rules - try to back up what you say with evidence or examples, and nothing so bad that you get the thread locked... I'll start things off:
> 
> 1. Are 18 Megapixels enough?
> 
> ...



1. Depends

2. Because some of us have the intelligence of a retarded banana and can't expose correctly.

3. 100 - on a Nikon D800. Then lift exposure by ten stops. 

4. After Buttercup willingly marries Humperdinck. 

5. What do you mean ? Money is no object ! 

6. Definitely, because I'm a shaky old git, especially when photographing wide bridesmaids getting dressed in a confined space. 

7. USM because STM sounds like a sexually transmitted disease. 

8. Definitely have it, or we would miss out on the 'oooh', 'arrr' moment when we first have the camera and try it - the once. 

9. No ! ( Even if I was a closet DxO fan I would still say NO so people would know I wasn't crazy). 

10. Why is there no 10 ? The Op clearly doesn't think in decimal.


----------



## Edo Sens (Jun 10, 2014)

_*1. Are 18 Megapixels enough?*_

Technically yes, but in all honesty I enjoy having more pixels. My computer is more then powerful enough to handle the images and storage is really cheap, so that's not a problem. I simply enjoy seeing all the extra detail in my images. Not because I'm a very critical pixel-peeper, or because it's vital to me to have the best quality available, but because I like to zoom in on things whilst editing my images, and having that extra bit of detail makes it just a little bit nicer for me.

_*2. Why do we need more than 12 stops of DR?*_

Because 12 stops isn't enough. I do lots of video and photography work and I very ofter get blown out highlights. Mainly through windows with indoor shots, but also with landscape or architectural work. 12 stops is decent, but I could definitely use more. 

_*3. What ISO setting will we need to take pictures on a new moon night? Do we really need anything better than the 1D X / 6D?*_

I would like better performance. Current camera's are pretty good, but I use 6400 and 12800 quite a lot at events and even though the results are very good, they could be better. Wouldn't it be amazing to shoot at 6400 and get a perfectly clean file?

_*4. When will mirrorless camera take over? Bonus: When will they pass the Turing test???*_

It will probably be a while before DSLR's are completely gone but I could see it happening. The current EVF's might not be perfect but that as time go's on they will improve. The idea of having a mirror to see directly what the lens is seeing is nice, but I'd rather see what the sensor is seeing because that's whats actually taking the picture. However as far as I'm aware, autofocus is still supers with mirrors, so that's nice.

_*5. Assuming Sony, Nikon, or Fuji had the same lens selection as Canon, and money was no issue, would you switch? Why?*_

I might get an additional D800e or A7r for the resolution and dynamic range, but I would definitely keep my 5D Mark III. If I could really only have one, then it would be the 5D.

_*6. Is IS necessary on wide angle lenses? Do you even use IS on your lenses?*_

Absolutely. Obviously IS isn't going to work everywhere, but in situations where it does, it can make a big difference. I mainly enjoy Architectural and landscape photography, and if I don't have a tripod with me, IS can be a big help. Many lenses have a 4 stop image stabilizer, so that means a 4 stop slower shutter speed, and therefore 4 stops lower ISO. In low light situations that can mean the difference between ISO 6400 of ISO 800, and in my opinion, that's a big difference.

_*7. What's better, USM or STM?*_

No idea, I have never used an STM lens, but since it's mainly the cheaper lenses that have STM, I'm guessing USM is better...

_*8. Should DSLRs have video or is just a waste of R&D & money?*_

I like having video in my DSLR although honestly that is mainly because of my budget. I'm not that rich so the fact that I can use my body's and lenses for both photography and video is great. If money wasn't an issue I would probably have a dedicate video camera alongside my DSLR.

_*9. Is DxOMark THE authority on lens and sensor measurements?*_

They shouldn't be...


After all my complaining I would just like to say that I'm very happy with my 5D III


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Jun 10, 2014)

1. To me 18MP is plenty - I wouldn't mind more but only if there was NO compromise in ISO performance.

2. I am not having issues with DR, more is obviously better just not a particular issue to me.

3. I am finding the usable ISO range on my 1DX great, again more would be better especially below ISO 50.

4. Mirroless cameras are of zero use to me. When they can AF fast, have a viewfinder/screen that I can use in real world lighting conditions, balance properly on large lenses and have a decent size battery - then I will be interested.

5. Switch brand? Only Nikon offers the sort of lens range that I mainly use - tried a couple (with D800e and D4) - staying with Canon for foreseeable future.

6. Don't find much use for IS on my 800mm F5.6 - on a wide angle? No thanks - it just adds another (dead) element that serves no purpose for me and IS slows down AF..

7. No idea - so long as it works I am happy!

8. DSLR's have Video?

9. Err no.


----------

